# Best ammo for my P238



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking for advice on what to use for my personal protection ammo with my P238, also does anyone know who offers 380 in +P ? Im thinking that might make for a better round for cc. Im having problems finding any kind of 380 here in michigan so I might have to go on line to purchase the ammo I need.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Technically speaking there is only one maker of .380 +P and that is Buffalo Bore.

Pocket guns can be finicky eaters, my Colt .380s (the inspiration for the 238) have digested the 90gr Gold Dot, 102gr Remington Golden Saber, and the 90gr Hornady Critical Defense well and believe it or not seem to feed the JHPs better than FMJ if it's a flat point FMJ. Round nose feeds fine.

I would probably start with the Hornady Critical Defense, here's a good article on them.
Informal tests: Hornady Critical Defense

There are two schools of thought regarding .380 defensive ammo, one is that FMJ will penetrate deeper, the JHP will clog and not expand, and not penetrate enough. The other is that the JHPs won't clog and they will do the job.

The Critical Defense is made to bridge the two concepts by keeping the cavity filled to prevent clogging, but still allow for penetration and expansion.

In this article by Massad Ayoob, the 90gr Federal Hydra-shok did the job in two shots...the first round was poorly placed.


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

I second the Hornaday Critical Defense, its what I use. Great round but not cheap by any means


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm new here but this seems like a great place to jump in. I just picked up a P238 Equinox and put 40 rounds of Gold Dot 90gr down range with 100% success. I also shot 80 rounds of American Eagle 95gr FMJ without a single problems. Solid performing gun. I am very pleased I got rid of the Ruger LCP in favor of the P238.

Leif


----------



## doyle01 (Feb 28, 2010)

Been having mine for about 6mos and its fired everything I have put through it . Going to try reloads soon as my brass comes in . I had to keep my LCP its always been good to me :smt1099


----------



## holysmoke (Jan 24, 2010)

*Keep*

I would echo what Doyle01 said, I have had my P238 a couple of months and it has digested both the cheap FMJs and the more expensive Golden Sabers / Gold Dots / etc. that I've fed her. But I also have kept my LCP. I carried it long enough to develop an affection for the little bugger. Just don't carry it as often now.


----------

